

Ask HN: Who launched something in August? - amoore

I love the regular, monthly report of new projects from HNers. Here's your chance to show off what you built this month!
======
robflynn
While I did not build the entire project in August, I did launch in August.
It's been a long time coming, but my SaaS solution for bankruptcy attorneys
(<http://noticekeeper.com>) finally launched last night. I got tired of
focusing on item after item and walking down a never-ending march to launch.

So, my business partner and I spent two nights filling in the last "need to
have" features and just put it out there as a MVP.

------
senko
I (re)launched AwwApp (<http://awwapp.com>), a collaborative web whiteboard:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886353>

(the original launch was this spring, w/o whiteboard sharing and plugin
features, this was basically a rewrite).

------
msencenb
I'm building out a more "serious" startup but got antsy mid way through august
and spent a weekend launching an MVP. It's a "1000memories for pets".

<http://www.thepetmemoir.com>

------
iamchmod
<http://www.moderncashprepaid.com> \- launched last week

------
sjd
chatnearme.com (mobile webapp same url)

